# Does your handwriting change drastically depending on your mood?



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Is this normal? When I'm feeling confident, my writing gets really loopy and inconsistant. When I'm depressed, the letters begin to slant in all sorts of odd directions. But when my head is clear, my writing is more consistent.

I have seen people that are able to discern someones personality just by looking at their handwriting. So does this mean I have multiple personalities?:afr Or am I just really moody?


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

my handwriting changes too. when i'm nervous (usually in class) my hand writing changes and begins to get really choppy and messy. But if i'm relaxed and confident my handwriting is more fluid and it looks better. I could probably tell you what my mood was during certain classes just by looking at my notes.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Mine's the same all the time.


----------



## Keirelle (Apr 7, 2009)

My handwriting is always different. It's not just a little different either- it looks like different people did it. I have about 5 or 6 regular types, but unfortunately, if I write for any length of time, they all show up in the same work, lol. Looks kinda ridiculous and messy...

However, I am also a lefty, which makes things interesting to begin with hehe.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i sometimes switch from cursive to regular writing when i am journal, but my mood doesn't effect it.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

My handwriting has gotten worse over the years so I haven't noticed. I hope it doesn't turn to chicken scratch one day.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mine is pretty bad no matter what mood I'm in.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

the only time my writing changes is when I don't want people to read it. I will write very sloppy and it becomes mostly unlegible.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

My signature is affected. I hate writing my last name because the letters don't handwrite together very well. If I have to sign something in front of somebody, it ends up looking really stupid. I really hope I get to change my last name some day lol


----------



## blur2 (Jan 2, 2012)

my handwriting change all the time as well. I find it very hard to write the same style consistently, like i have to put a lot of effort and focus into it. So usually, my handwriting is very inconsistent ,sloppy and changes shape and size from letter to letter. Today I just slipped through my notebook and, there is just so many different styles its annoying me ; and i cant write in straight lines, it is always slanting up and down in no particular direction.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

No. My handwriting is consistently hideous.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

When I am not bored, I'll write nice. When I am bored, I'll write messy and huge. Not sure if that counts.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

It changes based on how much effort I put into it, which is probably related to my mood.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

yes


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Ha ..i thought i was the only person who experienced this. when i really dont feel like doing something my writing looks like chicken scratch or heiroglyphics and iam usually unable to read what i wrote later on.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

I thought I was the only one too!  I always thought it was weird.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Mine only changes when my hands are cold.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

It does for me. When I care about something I will take my time to make sure my writing is neat as can be. But when I'm rushed or do not care it's sloppy. I have such messy writing for a girl. I throw in some cursive into my words and some letters have 2-3 different ways I write them. All depends on what it is I'm writing.


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah. When I'm feeling happy, my letters stand upright with no slant, have an attractive mixture of angular and cuvaceous strokes and have small spaces between letters and words.

When I'm depressed, my letters slant sporadically in all different directions, their sizes change widlly, I use capital letters as lower case letters randomly and the spaces between words become a lot larger.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

haha, transmitting your emotions through your hand movements . I can't say I've really ever done that. My hand writing is different levels of illegibility, depending on the implement.


----------

